# E6 600 Watt



## wagga (23. September 2015)

Guten Tag Bequiet Support, und alle anderen

Habe seit 2009 ein E6 600 Watt Netzteil.
Betreibe damit den 2. PC mit folgender Ausstattung:
Asus P5E
2x XMS2 800 RAM
Kingston Fury 120 GB SSD
AMD 5750 GPU 512 VRAM
Q6700 @ 2,66 GHZ (FSB 280-300 ist angepeilt!) Aktuell 266

Wollte nun evtl. auf R9 380/370 upgraden und den RAM auf 8 GB aufstocken, sowie
die genannte GPU verbauen.
Sollte ich da auch direkt das E6 durch ein E10 Netzteil tauschen, oder abwarten bis es defekt ist.
Wollte vermeiden,dass das E6 meine Hardware im Defektfall wegen Alter grillen tut.
Der Q6700 ist zwar alt aber noch als 2. System gut genug.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## RonGames (23. September 2015)

Wenn das Netzteil Defekt geht, denn geht gleich alles Defekt
Des Weiteren glaube ich eher das die R9 380/370 doch denn schon arg Ausgebremst würde.

Wenn dir das egal ist, würde ich dir eher empfehlen nen neues Netzteil zu holen.


----------



## Chinaquads (23. September 2015)

Was ist das denn für eine Aussage? Wenn das Netzteil defekt ist, dann geht alles kaputt??

Da das Netzteil schon etwas älter ist und du upgraden möchtest, dann würde ich dir empfehlen, das Netzteil auf ein aktuelles aufzurüsten, das E10 ist sehr gut und vorallem sehr leise.

Du kannst dir hier auch ein Netzteil der 500W Klasse aussuchen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/390781-empfehlenswerte-netzteile-2015-liste-mit-daten-und-preisen-stand-september-2015-a.html

In absehbarer Zeit wirst du jedoch nicht darumkommen, deine CPU etc. aufzurüsten, da diese doch schon sehr deine neue GPU ausbremsen könnte.


----------



## Cinnayum (23. September 2015)

Aus dem Q6600 holst du selbst mit massivem OC heutzutage nichts mehr heraus.
Das steht in jeder PCGH, PC-Games (wobei die Hardwareartikel von da eh geliehen sind) selbst in der Gamestar.

Davon ab:
Mein alter PC mit einem E6-550 ging irgendwann einfach nicht mehr an.
Außerdem war ein RAM-Riegel defekt. Ob das NT jetzt daran Schuld war, würde ich nicht mal sagen (da hängen ja noch die Wandler vom Board dazwischen).
Auf jeden Fall scheint die Plattform vom E6 nicht die Beste gewesen zu sein. Mit einem genügsameren Phenom II lief das NT angeblich noch / wieder (hatte es als defekt verkauft).

Ich würde mir aus der Liste etwas aussuchen (s. oben) oder hieraus:
Die Luxx- Netzteil- Kaufberatung Stand: 09/2015
(im Moment sind beide aktuell, die PCGH-Liste vertrödelt aber manchmal 1-3 Monate).


----------



## mgiceman311 (23. September 2015)

Eine R9 macht bei der CPU keinen wirklichen Sinn...was wird denn überhaupt mit dem System gemacht?


----------



## wagga (23. September 2015)

Es ist das 2. System aktuell nutze ich den PC kaum.
Wollte ihn aber dann wieder für WoW fit machen.
WoW auf Mittel/Hoch mehr ist nicht damit geplant.
Werde dann wohl das Netzteil tauschen,  wenn die R9 380 zu groß ist würde ich dann evtl. die 370 nehmen.
Welche aktuelle Karte wäre den für die CPU noch ausreichend, die 5750 kratzt so an ihr Limit mit ihren 512 VRAM.
Wollte aber nun auch nicht mehr als 300-400 Euro in das System stecken.
Netzteil wollte ich aber evtl. tauschen weil 5 Jahre ist schon fast zu viel, man soll ja ein Technikteil auch nicht überfordern.


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2015)

Nimm nen neues Netzteil, den RAM und such nach einer gebrauchten 660(ti). Nvidia soll in WoW schneller sein und ne neue Karte lohnt sich bei der alten Kiste nicht wirklich. Ansonsten diese hier: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 WindForce 2X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N960OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2015)

Das E6 gehört ins Museum. Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil.
Es muss auch kein E10 sein, das Cooler Master G450M reicht völlig.


----------

